# Grand River creeks (Red, Big, Paine, etc)



## DuncanCharles (Sep 17, 2016)

I was just curious whats your guys experience fishing these creeks (Red, Big, Paine) when the Grand River is high and muddy (maybe even blown out). I will sometimes fish the east chagrin branch when the main branch of the chagrin is high and muddy and the east branch will have a nice flow and clarity. With all the rivers being high and muddy recently I've been trying to find fishable water and I didn't start fishing the Grand until a couple months ago so I just don't have a lot of knowledge of the river and it's creeks yet. I'd appreciate it guys.


----------



## KTkiff (Jul 30, 2004)

They should all be fishable tomorrow. Big seems to come down the slowest. The runs, at least for me, are not what they were 7 or 8 years ago in those creeks, until the spring.


----------



## zimmerj (Oct 17, 2014)

This is where Kellogg Creek and Big Creek meet. About 5'-6' and muddy.


----------

